
The Synapse Marketplace is now in private alpha. Call for developers and partners - nathantross
http://synapse.ai/marketplace
======
tensormoon
The vision is huge. I'm honestly happy code is getting deployed for this.
There is nothing more I want to see than good uses of ethereum while
simultaneously taking down big companies.

------
purelitmass
Curious on what fb/goog/apple etc think about this. There seems to be new
models happening inside of decentralization.

